# Somebody keeps stretching my puppy...



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

...when I'm not looking. He just keeps getting longer and taller every time I turn around. Last night he _honestly_ looked like he was bigger from when I left to when I got home from a 12 hour shift... :no: 

And he's keeping his bear paws too. These were taken from across the room, so there shouldn't be any camera distortion.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

They grow by the second - or so it seems!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I call Yogi's crate an EZ Grow Crate- he goes in, sleeps and comes out bigger!


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

He's such a cute stretchy dog!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is why you need to take pictures every day of a golden puppy. Whoever is doing the stretching is doing it perfectly.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

We have one like that here that keeps stretching every day lol. I can't believe that our tiny little bundle of golden fluff has already grown into a handsome boy so fast, it's unbelievable how quick they grow!


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Aww he's getting so big, but he's so beautiful too!


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Claudia M said:


> They grow by the second - or so it seems!


Seriously!! I thought my kids grew up fast. But this is ridiculous.



Dallas Gold said:


> I call Yogi's crate an EZ Grow Crate- he goes in, sleeps and comes out bigger!


Haha! It's either that or he got into the MiracleGro in the garage.



Dexter12 said:


> He's such a cute stretchy dog!


Thank you!



Oaklys Dad said:


> That is why you need to take pictures every day of a golden puppy. Whoever is doing the stretching is doing it perfectly.


I know! It seems like I end up taking a lot of pictures with my phone, just because it's handy nearly all the time. Then when I end up with a good one, I wish that I'd used my Canon instead for the higher quality.:doh:



HolDaisy said:


> We have one like that here that keeps stretching every day lol. I can't believe that our tiny little bundle of golden fluff has already grown into a handsome boy so fast, it's unbelievable how quick they grow!


It really is. It's not normal! LOL!



SwimFun said:


> Aww he's getting so big, but he's so beautiful too!


Thank you. He's just not my little fluff ball anymore. *sniff*


----------



## Bolledeig (Aug 10, 2012)

What a handsome boy! His face is gorgeous!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

He appears to be spoiled rotten........like all the pups owned by those on the forum!!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He sure is cute however much he's been stretched out. LOL. I thought the same when Tucker was growing... it seemed that if I looked the other way, he'd be bigger when I checked him out again... I saw a 4 month Great Dane puppy today... I imagine his owner feels much the same!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks like Maxwell may end up a big Golden!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Awwwwwwwwwww! He is so cute. I understand the blinking and bam he's bigger. I swear sometimes he grew in front of our eyes. Bear is 8 months and I swear his paws are still too big for his body. Uh oh. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Medieval elves are at work when you aren't home. They strap the hind legs down and hold treats an inch from their nose, thus stretching them 

What a lovely, lovely boy!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow his paws are so huge!! 
I definitely agree, they grow at an abnormal rate, I see it in the space of a few hours too!


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

He is going to be a BIG boy.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I can't believe how fast Maxwell is getting! You need to either update your signature pictures or put a ticker of his age! I keep thinking of him at 8 weeks old! They really do grow too fast.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Roushbabe said:


> I can't believe how fast Maxwell is getting! You need to either update your signature pictures or put a ticker of his age! I keep thinking of him at 8 weeks old! They really do grow too fast.


Haha, I know. I've sat down a few times to make a new signature banner, but something interesting on the forum always distracts me, LOL!!


----------



## TheGomi (Mar 28, 2013)

What a cutie! How old is he now?? Reminds me of Cooper with those paws. When we used to take Cooper on walks when he was really small his giant paws were always the first thing anyone commented on! Coop is 10 months now and it's hard to believe he's almost finally growing into his feet - I bet Maxwell will before you know it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

He sure is cute. There was a point where Sage looked like a Wiener dog on stilts...thankfully she is starting to level out...


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Bolledeig said:


> What a handsome boy! His face is gorgeous!


Thank you very much. His eyes get me every time.:



murphy1 said:


> He appears to be spoiled rotten........like all the pups owned by those on the forum!!!


 To the core. My wife was fussing at me for all the toys he has...and the kids were fussing at me because he gets to leave all _his_ toys all over the floor, while they have to clean up. :uhoh:



OutWest said:


> He sure is cute however much he's been stretched out. LOL. I thought the same when Tucker was growing... it seemed that if I looked the other way, he'd be bigger when I checked him out again... I saw a 4 month Great Dane puppy today... I imagine his owner feels much the same!


 My SIL and family have a Dane pup named Major that's very close in age to Maxwell. For awhile he was just marginally bigger, but here lately he's put on the afterburners. Major is HUGE.



Max's Dad said:


> Looks like Maxwell may end up a big Golden!


I think so too, I'm a little nervous. Really don't want him to end up outside the standard. I'm counting every little kibble and treat to make sure I'm not overfeeding hime.



Brave said:


> Awwwwwwwwwww! He is so cute. I understand the blinking and bam he's bigger. I swear sometimes he grew in front of our eyes. Bear is 8 months and I swear his paws are still too big for his body. Uh oh. Lol.


Maxwell's daddy has some big ole paws. He's just big boned. I'm hoping that's why Maxwell's paws are so big.



dborgers said:


> Medieval elves are at work when you aren't home. They strap the hind legs down and hold treats an inch from their nose, thus stretching them
> 
> What a lovely, lovely boy!


Haha! Medieval elves? No wonder!!



DJdogman said:


> Wow his paws are so huge!!
> I definitely agree, they grow at an abnormal rate, I see it in the space of a few hours too!


It's the strangest thing, but I swear I'm not making it up! Ha!



janababy said:


> He is going to be a BIG boy.


I think you might just be right.



TheGomi said:


> What a cutie! How old is he now?? Reminds me of Cooper with those paws. When we used to take Cooper on walks when he was really small his giant paws were always the first thing anyone commented on! Coop is 10 months now and it's hard to believe he's almost finally growing into his feet - I bet Maxwell will before you know it!


 He's 16.5 weeks, almost 4 months. That's exactly what we get too. Two things I'm sure to hear--"He's _so_ soft!" and "Wow, his paws are _huge!" _Glad to know there's a light at the end of the tunnel!



Mayve said:


> He sure is cute. There was a point where Sage looked like a Wiener dog on stilts...thankfully she is starting to level out...


Haha! Ok, "wiener dog on stilts" made me laugh out loud. So far he's managed to stay pretty proportional, but I know they go through some awkward stages sometimes.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow, he is just a beautiful puppy! He's going to be a stunning dog. I love seeing the 'growing' photos, he'll be a big boy before we know it.... Keep taking those photos


----------

